

iOS 5.0.1 arrives with purported battery life fixes - rottencupcakes
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/11/ios-501-arrives-with-purported-battery-life-fixes.ars
This is the first over-the-air update pushed by Apple.<p>It purportedly fixes the iPhone 4S battery problems.
======
herbivore
This update doesn't seem to affect my iPhone. Battery still drains very
quickly. 100% to 93% in 10 minutes just browsing over wifi with 50%
brightness.

~~~
rottencupcakes
Same for me. I find it more than a little insulting how Apple is just brushing
this battery problem under the rug.

It's pretty egregious - my iPhone 4S's battery drains in less than half the
time of my iPhone 4, yet they treat it as no big deal.

